# hello dolly



## casiocasio10 (Mar 25, 2013)

hello dolly by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



hello dolly by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




Hello Dolly by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



My Dolly Girlfriend (7) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Cuttie Blond. What a cute face! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





hni_0007 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
Cuttie brunette hair ... Playing with hair. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



HNI_0065 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



hni_0048 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Cuttie redhead... Cheerleading! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



hni_0072 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



The Web Cameras Is On and a flying high     20120921183241 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



DSCF0014 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



I love my little girly doll and her silky brown hair (2) by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



The Web Cameras Is On and a flying high     20120920190332 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Cuttie redhead... On the bed by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Cuttie brunette hair ... Cute face! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr
Cuttie brunette hair ... Showing off her hair. by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



003 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Dolly hair play by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



Dolly hair play by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



PA150012 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr



My little cuttie by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## OLaA (Mar 25, 2013)

Hm. Creepy.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 25, 2013)

OLaA said:


> Hm. Creepy.




not creepy.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2013)

No, I'm pretty sure he's right...creepy


----------



## OLaA (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he's right...creepy



Very.  These remind me of the leaked photos of the accused you see flashed across CNN.  Maybe that's the look you were going for?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he's right...creepy



I agree & had a first opportunity to reply but declined, because I am not sure if we are being played with or not.  The photography is so bad it may be intentional & the theme is very provocative.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 25, 2013)

wtf......


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 26, 2013)

NO!~!


----------



## cowleystjames (Mar 26, 2013)

The first thing that came to mind when I read this thread was "weirdo" now I'm just thinking you need help.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

top~


----------



## runnah (Mar 26, 2013)

"He was an active member of of a popular online photography forum. When asked, many members said the he seemed 'harmless' and perhaps 'trolling'. Everyone was shocked when the gristly discovery was made..."


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

runnah said:


> "He was an active member of of a popular online photography forum. When asked, many members said the he seemed 'harmless' and perhaps 'trolling'. Everyone was shocked when the gristly discovery was made..."


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 26, 2013)

001 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Web Cameras Is On and a flying high     20120922195157 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## cowleystjames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm of the opinion this post should be removed.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 26, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> I'm of the opinion this post should be removed.



I'm of the opinion you should eat dog crap


----------



## mishele (Mar 26, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> cowleystjames said:
> 
> 
> > I'm of the opinion this post should be removed.
> ...


Easy there, fella. If you don't like someone's comment put them on ignore.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > cowleystjames said:
> ...



Mishele, 

I second the thread closure.


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is weird and dolls creep me out! Even creeper you are taking your time to take so many photos. Any psych people on here?


----------



## mishele (Mar 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...


Your suggestion is under consideration. In the meantime, you might want to choose the threads you look at more carefully.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 26, 2013)

Im not sure I "get" any of these threads...

casio, do you even want advice? are you looking for critique? trying to learn anything? or just posting snapshots up from you day to day activities?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Is that aimed just at me... or is that meant for everyone who posted in this thread (as there is a consensus that this is "not good"! It isn't just ME!)

I do agree that no one should post in threads like this (as in "just ignore them").. without attention, hopefully this type of thing would stop!


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

Consider this:  Mr. Casio has not received much attention as of late.

Today he is.   

Ask your collective selves why that is.   Locate Ignore button.  

Issues resolved.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 26, 2013)

...ever think you're all being played?Don't reply to thread and it won't get bumped


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 26, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...ever think you're all being played?Don't reply to thread and it won't get bumped



LMAO.  I'm telling you it is not that simple.  Everyone, almost everyone loves a trainwreck.  Reality t.v. is making too much money.  Casio wins this game every once in a while.  

But what do I know, I like Benny Hill and Howard Stern.


----------

